# Ref; Cherry Dry Rubs/Other fruit rubs



## TomKnollRFV (May 24, 2018)

So I'm just wondering if any one out there has made or purchased a good cherry dry rub. I -love- cherries and I'd love to do cherry rub on pork loin, and sprinkle it into shredded pork. Since I freeze the pork butt unseasoned/sauced.

Some googling yesterday mentioned maybe one, and reviews basically said 'Vaguely sweet' and if I just wanted sweet I could toss brown sugar on it, hoping to find a dry rub to mix in that definitely tastes of cherry.

Other fruit rubs that definitely taste of the fruit are appreciated too. Like Mango, I have a food marriage to Mango flavour. Just curious if they exist or failing that where I'd find good quality ingredients to make dry rubs?

Heck if you make it and sell it, post me some info, I might end up ordering it!


----------



## crazymoon (May 24, 2018)

TKRFV, Maybe you could  get some dried cherries and grind them up , add some of your favorite spices and have your rub ?


----------



## TomKnollRFV (May 24, 2018)

Read people trying that, apparently it just turns to a gum like paste and I have no idea where you'd buy like ..uh what ever BBQ companies use!


----------



## noboundaries (May 24, 2018)

I've used cherry preserves on pork loins. Pretty dang good. Don't know of a cherry rub.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (May 24, 2018)

Oh making a cherry sauce isn't a problem..heck I can buy stuff made a county away by a small business! Ahh well..I might have to order some I saw online and do a report on it for every one else!


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 25, 2018)

While dried cherries still contain moisture and get gummy. Freeze Dried Cherries, or other fruit, are moisture free and can be ground into a powder. Freeze dried fruit powder is available online...JJ


----------



## TomKnollRFV (May 25, 2018)

Aha!  I'll have to look into that then!


----------



## phatbac (May 25, 2018)

I use the Wild Cherry Rub from Butchers BBQ. i am not allowed to post a link but you can google it. its by a guy who won BBQ pitmasters a few years ago: Dave Bouska

Here is what it looks like with some CSR's rubbed with it ...great on pork or chicken...












IMG_20180417_071205



__ phatbac
__ Apr 21, 2018






Hope this Helps,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## TomKnollRFV (May 25, 2018)

I'll have to keep my eyes open locally before I go and order online! I'll also need to pick up some freeze dried cherry powder!  Thanks!


----------



## mike243 (Jun 16, 2018)

Wife picked up a bottle of John Henry's raspberry chipolte rub Thursday and I'm test driving it on 2 chicken thighs rite now and smoking with LJ cherry pellets,will report back


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 16, 2018)

Looking forward to hear about it Mike!


----------



## mike243 (Jun 17, 2018)

Wow some good flavor from the cherry wood,going to do 4 racks today and the JH rub is a hit,a little bit of heat but not over powering,


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 17, 2018)

I'll put that on my list of things to acquire! Sounds like it would be perfect for ribs and chicken then!


----------



## bbqbrett (Jun 18, 2018)

Great ideas in here.  I have heard of people using cherry rub but never found any around here.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 18, 2018)

I need to pick up an injector because Black Berries are super easy for me to get; would love to try and a spicy blackberry marinade with pork and chicken.


----------

